# Dinner at Draper’s Hall



## SB2015 (Sep 25, 2021)

Is anyone else going to the dinner at Draper’s Hall this evening.
Posher do than I have ever been to.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 25, 2021)

Not going myself but just curious as to the event?  Hope you have a fab time. Looks very posh! Will you be wearing a cocktail dress?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 25, 2021)

It is a dinner for the ArT1st project which ran online during lockdown. People with T1 were invited to submit arts crafts poetry music. 
We are ‘poshed up’. I will try and post a photo.


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## SB2015 (Sep 25, 2021)

Me in grey dress. Comfy shoes for the walk there posh shoes in my beg!!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 25, 2021)

Impressed that comfy shoes match frock!  Have a great time anyway.


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 25, 2021)

OOhhh you all look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Flower (Sep 25, 2021)

Have a lovely evening @SB2015 

Did you submit your amazing weaving with pump tubing ?


----------



## Deleted member 33972 (Sep 26, 2021)

C


SB2015 said:


> View attachment 18653


cant see it sorry


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 26, 2021)

Flower said:


> Have a lovely evening @SB2015
> 
> Did you submit your amazing weaving with pump tubing ?


I did submit that. It was collected this morning and will be on the wall in the DUK office soon. 
I also submitted a scarf I had woven which I put into the auction, along with a turned bowl from OH. These two items raised just short of £280!!!!
It was a fabulous evening  and the surprise guests were Ed Gamble the comedian and then to cap it all Shaku Kanneh West played. I had no idea that they were both T1. An amazing evening and we just managed to catch the last train back to our hotel at the other end of London.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 27, 2021)

Ah I’m so pleased you were involved in this Sue. I know some of the folks behind it and I’m sure they loved having your pieces as part of the celebration of creativity in the T1 community


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 27, 2021)

This is the piece that is on its way to the DUK office.
It includes pump tubing from @everydayupsanddowns and @Flower as weft
The labels explain the high low glucose levels which match the chart above.
(For the Maths people the weaving shows a box and whisker plot of my 
average levels throughout a day split into six four hour blocks) 
Apologies for the poor photo with the reflection.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 28, 2021)

You and Jeremy scrub up really well Sue. You both look fab-u-lous! And congrats on raising so much money for the cause.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Sep 28, 2021)

Hope you had a fab time,


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 28, 2021)

WOW what an amazing piece of artwork!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 28, 2021)

... and there was me all along, unable to imagine how Sue (or anyone) could ever make anything woven out of pump tubing that anyone could possibly find attractive to look at.

I like the way you've incorporated 'line drawn' hypodermic syringes into the upper part - so subtle, was your SOH noted?


----------



## SB2015 (Sep 28, 2021)

The similarity to a syringe was indeed spotted.
A slight deviation from the rules of box and whisker plots but worth it.


----------



## ColinUK (Oct 2, 2021)

What was on the menu?


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 2, 2021)

It was a buffet and I had duck in a tomato sauce with salads, and pud was melon.

All very appropriate and apart from a blip due to lack of pre bolusing levels behaved well and Humphrey (my pump) sorted out levels later on.  To be honest at any event I just count carbs and deliver insulin as I go, and do the best I can. They are one offs and to be enjoyed, and many there were doing exactly the same.  

It was good to be in the company of so many others with T1 and there were the inevitable discussions about pros and cons of our pumps, cannula sites, patch pumps, MDI , …….  The muggles seemed to entertain themselves during this,  looking around the amazing place.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 4, 2021)

Lovely to see it in all its glory @SB2015


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 4, 2021)

Is it up already?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 4, 2021)

SB2015 said:


> Is it up already?


I just meant the photo!


----------

